# Hello from North West UK



## naurarwen (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi everyone I just joined and thought I would say hi.

I have been riding on and off for the last 19 years and am about to start the BHS Stage one in horse riding, care and management.

I am also looking to buy a horse. I also own a 14.2 chestnut gelding but he's getting on a bit at 30.

I do have a small question that I was hoping someone could answer for me:

I am currently looking at a 5year old, 16hh TB x ID mare. She is being sold from a local dealer. She has 3 lovely paces and a fantastic jump (for her age) and the lady who is selling her wants £2500 ($5000) for the horse and £1000 ($2000) for the tack. Tho we believe she may have bought the horse and tack for £2000 ($4000) from another dealer. Obviously the lady is trying to get a profit from the sale but do you think the price is a bit steep for the horse. She is lovely but I think she may be somewhat overpriced.

What are your thoughts on this?

The horse also has very high withers so if I buy her without the tack Im going to struggle to find a saddle for such high withers. We were looking for a horse for about £2000 - £2500 with tack.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum 

it might be best to post your question in a more appropriate section and you might get more response. try putting your question in the general section and if you can supply some pics and more details on what she has done it will make it easier for people to help you out


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forums. Love to see some more pictures from our fellow UK-ers


----------

